# Lost (possibly stolen) alaskan malamute



## w.axl.rose (Aug 3, 2008)

Summer went missing from her secure garden in Norfolk on the 7th of August, presumed stolen. 
Summer is a 4 year old red Alaskan Malamute woman and a much loved family member. Please help us to find her and get her back home!
Summer is spayed and microchipped.
Please, if you see any red Malamutes for sale or one appears in your locality,

http://www.********.com/group.php?gid=27347411586

Thankyou

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]

Please message member for contact details if you can help


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey hun, have you had any news yet? Hope you get your dog back soon  

Tina xx


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Just seen this thread and have added my self to the ******** group, i have sent it to all the people on my list, they are spread round the country, hope you get some news soon

Kate


----------



## w.axl.rose (Aug 3, 2008)

Thankyou so much

Summer isnt my dog - she belongs to one of the members of an alaskan malamute forum that i post on

There has still been no news of her since she went missing at the beginning of august and her family are so worried about her


----------

